

ShowHN:Battery, display battery percentage on tmux/terminal under OS X - MrGando
https://github.com/Goles/Battery

======
vinayan3
Cool stuff! I don't use tmux but I might try it out just to see this :).

------
cmackenziek
Will try it out right now, useful for full screen terminal sessions !

